# PT100 richtig anschließen und Baugruppe parametireren



## Bösertom (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer ganz dringenden Problemlösung.

Ich habe in einer Anlage PT100 Fühler. Die haben jetzt eine sehr große Temperaturabweichung zur gemessenen Temp. (bis 10°). Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Hersteller, wurde mir gesagt, dass einige als 3 Leiter und einige als 2 Leiter Version ausgelegt sind. In der Hardware wurde aber eine 4 Leiter RTD-4l, PT100 Std., 0,03....(IPS..?) konfig.
Die Elektriker haben dann auch eine 4 Leiterschaltung draus gemacht! :shock:
Der Hersteller des PT100 meinte noch, dass bei einer 4 Leiterschaltung mit den Fülern (3 Leiter und 2 Leiter Versionen) in diesem Fall der Leitungswiderstand mitgemessen wird-also daher der Fehler?

Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe folgendes im Netz in einer Siemens Beschreibung gesehen. Das ist das Schaltbild zu der Baugruppe die wir nutzen

was ich nun nicht so ganz verstehe. Egal ob 4-3-2 Leiter es werden immer 4 Leitungen angeschlossen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Brücken im Schaltschrank gemacht werden? Kann ich die dann doch als 4 Leiter konfig. lassen? Bitte um Hilfe bei diesem Problem. Wie wird das richtig angeschlossen und konfiguriert.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Tom


----------



## ThorstenD2 (11 Mai 2011)

normalerweise macht man die Brücken nah an dem Fühler...wenn der eine vorkonfektionierte Leitung hat dann erst in der Abzweigdose.

Über die Brücke misst der Meßumwandler/Verstärker dann den Leitungswiderstand und korrigiert diesen - und das geht natürlich bei 2 Leiter Methode nicht mehr


----------



## Der Pfälzer (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich denke mal es ist wichtig, WO die Brücken gemacht werden.

Wenn zB. ein 2-Leiter-PT100 direkt am Sensor mit 4 Leitern angeschlossen wird, so ist es für die Baugruppe ein 4-Leiter-Anschluss.

Wenn die Brücken an der Baugruppe gemacht werden, so muss 2-Leiter angegeben werden, da die Baugruppe den (fehlenden) Leiterwiderstand mit einkalkuliert.

Wichtig ist, dass die "richtigen" Adern an den entsprechenden Anschlüssen sind (Schaltbild).

Funktionell besteht eine PT100-Messung aus 2 Teilen:
- eine Stromschleife mit eingeprägtem Strom (Ausgang) verursacht an dem PT100 einen Spannungsabfall.
- Eine Spannungsmessung (Eingang) misst diesen Spannungsabfall.
Bei 4-Leiter wird diese Spannung direkt am PT100 gemessen. Der Leitungswiderstand ist dadurch vernachlässigbar (geringer Messstrom).

Bei 3-Leiter wird ein Leiter gemeinsam für die Stromschleife und die Spannungsmessung benutzt.

Edit:
Wie ThorstenD2 schon angemerkt hat, ist diese Korrektur bei 2-Leiter nicht mehr möglich.
Nur bei 3-Leiter.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Bösertom (11 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank.
Ok wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe  - kann ich die Fühler, wie auf dem Bild, die 2 und 3 Leiter als 4 Leiter anschließen (Brücken nah dem Fühler) und dann die Hardware auf RTD-4Leiter; PT100 Std. und erster KOef.  stehen lassen. Dann sollten die Messfehler weniger werden?
Ich will die Anlage nicht in Stop schicken beim Hardwareübertragen.
Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Der Pfälzer (11 Mai 2011)

Das siehst du richtig.
Optimal ist 4-Leiter und Brücken am Fühler (so nah wie möglich).
Das sollte klappen.
Hast du die Tempkoeff von den Fühlern?
Wenn nein, lass ich auch immer die Standardeinstellung.

Edit:
Überprüfe nochmal die Verdrahtung, es ist wichtig dass die Messkreise stimmen.

Gruß Roland


----------

